# 2011 Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro



## Houston-ROK (May 30, 2011)

I have been riding off and on, mostly off, for about 5 years now. I was given a Bianchi road bike. It was too big, but I thought since it was free, I could get used to riding then get my own bike. I am now in Korea and need a bike that is strong enough for the not so friendly roads over here. I was told to check out BD and came across the Motobecane. I am 5'9"w/ 30"inseam. The smallest size BD has is a 49. Does anyone know if this will fit me. I have tried the local bike shops, but the language barrier is tough. Also, when I mention cyclocross, they think it is a name brand. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you get a 49, it will NOT fit. I'm 5'11 and got a 56. You are probably in the 54 range, or maybe 52. Maybe. 

Do some more reading on sizing, getting the right size frame is worth the effort.

I love my Fantom Cross, by the way.


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

cyclesport45 said:


> If you get a 49, it will NOT fit. I'm 5'11 and got a 56. You are probably in the 54 range, or maybe 52. Maybe.
> 
> Do some more reading on sizing, getting the right size frame is worth the effort.
> 
> I love my Fantom Cross, by the way.


Are the decals on this thing under clearcoat? Although I'll probably get it either way, I'm trying to see if I can have a clean, white frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Houston-ROK said:


> I have been riding off and on, mostly off, for about 5 years now. I was given a Bianchi road bike. It was too big, but I thought since it was free, I could get used to riding then get my own bike. I am now in Korea and need a bike that is strong enough for the not so friendly roads over here. I was told to check out BD and came across the Motobecane. I am 5'9"w/ 30"inseam. The smallest size BD has is a 49. Does anyone know if this will fit me. I have tried the local bike shops, but the language barrier is tough. Also, when I mention cyclocross, they think it is a name brand. I appreciate any advice.


I'd be willing to bet your cycling inseam is not 30".....its not pant size... I'm 5'7" and my cycling inseam is 31.5"..A 49cm would be way too small for you


----------



## Iam918 (May 13, 2011)

Houston-ROK said:


> I have been riding off and on, mostly off, for about 5 years now. I was given a Bianchi road bike. It was too big, but I thought since it was free, I could get used to riding then get my own bike. I am now in Korea and need a bike that is strong enough for the not so friendly roads over here. I was told to check out BD and came across the Motobecane. I am 5'9"w/ 30"inseam. The smallest size BD has is a 49. Does anyone know if this will fit me. I have tried the local bike shops, but the language barrier is tough. Also, when I mention cyclocross, they think it is a name brand. I appreciate any advice.


I'm 5'6" and got the 49cm cross pro last thursday & I'm comfortable on it. I put 60 miles on it over the weekend, I'm enjoying it.




MTBer1st said:


> Are the decals on this thing under clearcoat? Although I'll probably get it either way, I'm trying to see if I can have a clean, white frame.


Yes the decals are under the clear coat.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Iam918 said:


> I'm 5'6" and got the 49cm cross pro last thursday & I'm comfortable on it. I put 60 miles on it over the weekend, I'm enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a long TT. Do you have a lot of seatpost showing? On those bikes you need a lot of spacers to get the bars up high for us old timers.


----------



## Iam918 (May 13, 2011)

cs1 said:


> They have a long TT. Do you have a lot of seatpost showing? On those bikes you need a lot of spacers to get the bars up high for us old timers.


Sorry, didn't see your follow up question.

No, there is not much seatpost showing.

Mine came w/ 4 spacers, two bigger and two smaller ones, that I left under the stem. I should measure the drop, I'm sure it's not very aggressive. I'm not sure on fit as this is my first non-mtb so i'm still trying to get the bike dialed in for me.

My cousin is 5'8"ish and rode my bike on Sunday. He states the bike feels very small for him.



*I now have >100mi on the bike and still enjoying it. :thumbsup:


----------



## lyketobyke (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 2011 Fantom Cross Pro and cant for the life of me get the rear brakes or the front deraileur to work how i'd like them. I'm not asking for much here, really ! I tried to post a new thread but i have to start with 5 answers to other posts first. I just need the frt to shift up to the big cog properly and have tried countless cable adjusts, a new inner cable, and reversing the chain thinking it was worn on the sides and not being picked up by the shift pins on the big cog , but to no avail it just drags and sometimes eventually will shift up. Has anyone tried a MTB top pull frt derail to eliminate the pulley thing the cable goes through to make it a bttm pull ? :idea: As for the rear brakes, i'd just like to get them to the point of locking up on the road(which is where i mostly ride this bike). I have 35mm urban street tires on Aksium rims. Any suggestions ???:mad2:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like the high limit may be set too low? There should be two screw heads on the FD that adjust the high and low limit. you may try playing with them before you replace the derailure


----------



## lyketobyke (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Jerry! Thats is one of the other first things I tried as well. Adjusted it out till the chain fell off the big cog and backed it in a 1/4 turn.


----------



## veloracer01 (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have one of the 2011 models they seem to run true to size IE my 56 is 56 CC top tube. I'm 5'10 with a 30 inseam, long upper body and this bike fits great especially for cross racing. If it was s road bike I might look at a 58cm. A 49cm would be like putting you on a big wheels dude!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I dont know if anyone answered this, but are the stickers under the clearcoat?


----------

